# When did you first feel twins kick?



## ems1

I am 18+3 with twins and have been feeling flutters and movement for a few weeks now. When did you & your OH feel the babies kicking moving around from the outside?


----------



## xgem27x

I was also around 18 weeks when I felt the flutters, but it was about 20 weeks that they started to kick and me and OH could actually see their feet pushing out! I used to love doing the malteaser trick hehe! xxx


----------



## Mea

Hi
I felt flutters quite early at about 15 weeks as this is my second pregnancy, but i have only really started to feel hard kicks from the outside the last week or so and i am now 22 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Very early with the twins - 12wks!! It was 15wks with my singleton babies. Proper kicks started around 18wks x


----------



## vineyard

1 at 18 weeks. 1 at 19 weeks. DH felt them at 19 weeks.


----------



## twinmummy06

i first felt the boys move at about 14 weeks, cant remember exactly when i could feel them from the outside, but it was after 20 weeks.


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt feel my girls until I was 22 weeks. I remember because I told OH that I thought they were gonna tell us bad news at 20 week scan.


----------



## MrsR32

I first felt them for sure at 17 weeks and DH felt them at 19 weeks x


----------



## chan8180

yes think i did not actually feel them kick from the outside until 20 weeks plus, despite feeling flutterings at 16 weeks. Wont be too long for you!


----------



## cazd

My flutters started quite late... 18 weeks ish
I've felt more & more kicks since then but tonight..... I was on the sofa and I had my first real, hard kick. It made me jump!
Unfortunately my man hasn't felt them move yet. They go all still when he touches my belly :haha:


----------



## Nut_Shake

I felt kicks from the outside at about 20/22 weeks, and i was getting so upset because other girls on this site were feeling a lot earlier on!! Everyones different so don't worry at all xx


----------

